# methods of payment



## frost (Jun 13, 2011)

ihave sold a few reps but once in a while i get people asking if i accept money orders/personal check.i was wondering how these things work and if i can trust them.


----------



## montana (Jun 13, 2011)

Money orders or cashiers check are good ..

You can have problems with personal checks and most people won`t take them any more ..


----------



## frost (Jun 13, 2011)

how do the money orders work?


----------



## montana (Jun 13, 2011)

They put your name on it and send it to you its like a check ...

You can get them at a bank, post office or at some grocery stores..


----------



## entropy (Jun 13, 2011)

frost said:


> how do the money orders work?



A person pays a business or bank x amount of money, and the business issues a check in that amount called a money order. You take the money order to your bank and deposit it. Money orders eliminate the risk of counterfeit currency and are just as good as money.


----------



## slideaboot (Jun 13, 2011)

Just don't take any money orders from a guy with poor English and grammar skills who offers you a money order worth hundreds or thousands of dollars more than the cost of your animal who says you can keep the "extra" money. That person is a SCAMMER.


----------



## frost (Jun 13, 2011)

haha yeah i could prolly figure that one out.i been getting a lot of scam emails on a game i play. sounds like its safe tho. i thought that it wold be like i send the animal and they send the check only i send an animal and they never send a check.


----------



## Maro1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Believe me you can have problems with a money order. Ask your bank! One of the best ways is Postal Money Order that is entirely different than a Bank Money Order. It is still the best way and protects both sides.


----------



## frost (Jun 13, 2011)

hmm ill have to remember that.


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 14, 2011)

A postal money order is much more secure than say a 7-11 money order.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 17, 2011)

I've always used PayPal.


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree with dave i use paypal myself its safe and if theres any problems there pretty good at getting it taken care of.


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 18, 2011)

PayPal is my favorite, but I found buyers who don't want to use it for whatever reason.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 18, 2011)

I've accepted a bank money order a couple of times. Most people don't have a problem with PayPal.


----------



## frost (Jun 19, 2011)

iv had a few people who refuse to use paypall for w/e reason..i prefere to use it since its so easy to use.


----------

